# Calling all fruit growers: advice needed



## jollygreengiant (Wednesday at 3:46 PM)

We have decided that we are finally going to start planting our own little orchard on our property. Right now we are looking at blueberries, raspberries, peaches, apples, pears, and maybe some kiwi's. For those of you who have fruit trees/bushes, what are some things you would do differently? What are some things that worked really well for you? 

TIA!


----------



## sand sock (Wednesday at 4:18 PM)

Plant more than you think you need to. If you plant 5 apple trees and those cicada's emerge again in 2 years. And they kill 4 favorite trees. You lost 2 years. 

Plant at least a few trees every year. 
Look for fire blight resistant variety.
Plant a few sour cherry every 2 or 3 years. (Short life span)
Take a master Gardener class. Just so you understand the life cycle of fungus. 
You only get 25-40 seasons of growing stuff. Don't be afraid to go big.


----------



## kyle1! (Wednesday at 4:48 PM)

c5rulz put in an orchard of like 600 to 700 apple trees and it is documented on AS


----------



## Mad Professor (Wednesday at 6:53 PM)

Plant a crap apple for a pollinator.

Protect the transplants from animal vermin large and small (voles, rabbits, porcupine,deer....).

A variety of each plant with different fruiting times to spread out harvest rather than all ripening at once.

Prepare the planting sites at least a year in advance, blueberries make take longer if you need to adjust soil PH. Have soil tested by Coop extension.


----------

